
Yves Meyer, Wavelet Expert, Wins Abel Prize - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170321-yves-meyer-abel-prize/
======
enriquto
His work on wavelets is seminal and astonishing.

He has not stopped working, ever; with recent contributions to the detection
of gravitational waves and the theory of quasicrystals.

~~~
agumonkey
I'm sad not to know him already.

~~~
tdeschamps
And a very nice and approachable fellow. His class on signal processing was
awesome.

------
nature24
Live presentation now:
[http://www.abelprisen.no/artikkel/vis.html?tid=69572](http://www.abelprisen.no/artikkel/vis.html?tid=69572)

------
zmgehlke
Does anyone know of a good introduction to wavelets?

Books or papers; let's say at the level of math heavy CS/undergrad math
degree.

~~~
pdelbarba
Depends on what you're trying to do with them since they have a few
applications. This presentation is a rough but simple overview:
[http://cs.haifa.ac.il/hagit/courses/seminars/wavelets/Presen...](http://cs.haifa.ac.il/hagit/courses/seminars/wavelets/Presentations/Lecture09_Denoising.pdf)

Here's an online demo for a C library that can do DWT and CWT. The code is a
little rough but it's functional:
[http://rafat.github.io/#/sites/wavelib/front](http://rafat.github.io/#/sites/wavelib/front)

Also, a really basic but easy to understand video series:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX1-xGVFqmw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX1-xGVFqmw)

------
dannylandau
Ironically, was actually contemplating implementing wavelets approach in our
project, so very timely!

